# moving biosanctuary ACAM clinic to Thailand



## Green Body & Mind (Jun 4, 2012)

I am thinking of moving my award winning BioSanctuary Green Body & Mind Healing Center to Thailand. Have been looking online to get an idea of the laws for Americans running an organic healing center such as ours. We provide colon hydrotherapy, IV chelation, nutritional IVs, and a host of other less invasive therapies - does anyone have any fairly solid info on the legalities? Also, since we are organic from top to bottom - being Environmental Medicine practitioners - where is the most organic supported area? Our website is biosanctuary - it is a high profile Environmental Toxicity Detoxification Health Spa & Clinic if you would like to see if we would be a good fit legally...

any help is much appreciated. We spend almost three great years in Costa Rica but it is more and more being run by the US with a US FDA office there now.

thank you!
Genita Petralli H.H.P., N.C., M.H.


----------

